# Question Mark Roach eggcase (Therea olegrandjeani)



## redback (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi everyone. It's my first time taking care of Question Mark roaches and I'd like some help confirming if these are in fact their egg cases. I can't find any pictures off of the internet for comparison. 

TIA


----------



## Spepper (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't know a thing about roaches but those sure look like eggs to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenodera (Aug 18, 2013)

They are eggs, but they aren't in an ootheca. Female may have aborted, or, less likely, an ooth was broken/cannibalized. Eyes can be seen on a couple of the embryos so they were fairly far along. Did they go through a particularly stressful situation lately?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## redback (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys.

I didn't think they looked normal that's why I asked. Oh well, too bad. I'm not sure if it was because I removed all of the dead leaves from their critter keeper. I was afraid of mites as it killed my other female and I was also afraid of the black molds appearing on the dead leaves that's why I removed them until I could find a more suitable replacement. 

These are really expensive and hard to get where I'm from that's why I was very concerned about the mites and the moldy leaves.

I hope She mates again and I can get viable egg cases soon.


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 22, 2013)

Go on this site where other people raise them. They need special care your setup probably isn't the best. http://www.roachforum.com/


----------

